

(HTTP) Cookies Aren't Good for Kids - bmj
http://www.post-gazette.com/stories/local/region/cookies-not-good-for-kids-lawsuit-says-667334/

======
lantern
"tiny computer programs called cookies"

I had a good laugh at the article until I realized this wasn't supposed to be
a joke. This is a serious article right?

